# Eurojet Gen.1 vs Gen. 2 Exhausts



## Tooly (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Gen. 2 Eurojet exhaust? The muffler and resonator look to be different than the Gen. 1 and I'm wondering how this affects the sound. I've seen lots of clips on youtube with the first Gen. but nothing for the newer one.

I'm looking for a subtle sound and like the Tectonics Tuning dual Borla set-up but at almost $300 more than the Eurojet, I don't thing it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

I *think* Stas92 has a gen 2 Eurojet, based on the photos he posted: 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36791&page=2 
You can also find his YouTube video there. 

I'm also looking for a rather quiet exhaust. Something like a resonated Milltek on a GTI might be perfect for me. Sadly they don't make exhaust for 2.5L


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i have a gen1 EJ catback, i like that it has a resonator in addition to the muffler. i think that this helps keep the noise down. but is loud and sounds great under WOT. perfect for keeping things low key. 
the gen 2 did seem a bit louder. my resonator and muffler look bigger than the new style systems. 

i do think that it is awesome they make them in v-band now 

i might have some videos floating around if you need to hear what it sounds like


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi nickbeezy, 

Is this the gen 1 EJ catback you have? 
http://pgperformance.com/eurojet-mk5-rabbit-2.5-stainless-steel-cat-back-exhaust-system.html 

I found many websites have this type EJ catback, with part no EJ531-E20-01-00, 
while on EJ website they have EJ531-E20-01-*01* 



nickbeezy said:


> i have a gen1 EJ catback, i like that it has a resonator in addition to the muffler. i think that this helps keep the noise down. but is loud and sounds great under WOT. perfect for keeping things low key.
> the gen 2 did seem a bit louder. my resonator and muffler look bigger than the new style systems.
> 
> i do think that it is awesome they make them in v-band now
> ...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yes many websites do sell the first gen catbacks like shown on ecs tuning. 
the 2nd generation of eurojet catbacks was not produced by (ronnie,joel @ eurojet) but the new company that now owns EJ aka Stasis engineering. its still fairly new to the market so i imagine it would be hard to find reviews. 

but as far as the gen 1 if its quality at an affordable price i would say go for it. it has a nice and deep tone that brings out the sound of the 2.5l growl, but still quiet enough to not piss of the neighbors. no drone at all, very crisp sound once you get on it. 

 
P1020695 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

the resonator 
 
P1020701 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

underneath 
 
P1020704 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

video so you can hear 




 
sound under accel.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds nice! Thanks for the videos


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

artoo said:


> Sounds nice! Thanks for the videos


 no problem:beer: 



> I'm looking for a subtle sound and like the Tectonics Tuning dual Borla set-up but at almost $300 more than the Eurojet, I don't thing it's worth the extra cash.


 to the OP or anyone looking for something that is not super loud for daily commuting, i think the eurojet catback is a great choice, if the OP decides to go with a gen 2 please do a review. (~$500 isnt bad compared to others. i got mine used from the classifieds) 

gen 2


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> no problem:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, are you selling or just saying that the classifieds is a good place to look? ive got my heart set on the EJ catback, but im also running a USP test pipe in a state with strict emissions. is the gen2 going to be too loud with a catless DP to use as a daily?

PS, i manage to not get pulled over for exhaust bc 22 1/4" f2g doesnt allow me to open her up too often.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

KyleLaughs said:


> wait, are you selling or just saying that the classifieds is a good place to look? ive got my heart set on the EJ catback, but im also running a USP test pipe in a state with strict emissions. is the gen2 going to be too loud with a catless DP to use as a daily?
> 
> PS, i manage to not get pulled over for exhaust bc 22 1/4" f2g doesnt allow me to open her up too often.


i am just saying keep your eye out on the classifieds. im on a student budget so i scored an awesome deal on one for $300 in good quality, like the OP im not about to drop more than $500 on just some stainless steel and a muffler.

maybe the test pipe with EJ catback might be loud idk. but having a resonator def. helps keeping the noise/ drone down.

id say go for it. your car would sound mean as hell.


and ooohh 22 ftg  lol
why dont ya raise it up so you can actually drive and enjoy your car (just teasin)


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> i am just saying keep your eye out on the classifieds. im on a student budget so i scored an awesome deal on one for $300 in good quality, like the OP im not about to drop more than $500 on just some stainless steel and a muffler.
> 
> maybe the test pipe with EJ catback might be loud idk. but having a resonator def. helps keeping the noise/ drone down.
> 
> ...


roads in my area are actually pretty good, as long as you dont beat the piss out of your car.


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have had the First Gen for about three years and have loved the sound, I have ran into a small problem where one of the internal baffles on the resonator have started to vibrate around.:banghead: 
But with that said I have contacted eurojet (through NGP where I bought it from) and they are working to help resolve the problem.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the 1st gen along with the header. That combination was really loud. Made all the walls vibrate at the house when I would start it in the morning. I ended up removing the header and having just the exhaust and it was still to loud. Had a lot of droning and could not stand it so I went back to stock. I would try that neuspeed knock off that someone had on or find a gti exhuast.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

sleeper247 said:


> I had the 1st gen along with the header. That combination was really loud. Made all the walls vibrate at the house when I would start it in the morning. I ended up removing the header and having just the exhaust and it was still to loud. Had a lot of droning and could not stand it so I went back to stock. I would try that neuspeed knock off that someone had on or find a gti exhuast.


ive done the GTi exhaust method. with cat and then the gti res and muffler it sounds pretty good but could easily be mistaken for stock exhaust. 

PS, just throwing it out there, i have a brand new borla s-type muffler if anyone is interested.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

Did you remove the OEM cat?



sleeper247 said:


> I had the 1st gen along with the header. That combination was really loud. Made all the walls vibrate at the house when I would start it in the morning. I ended up removing the header and having just the exhaust and it was still to loud. Had a lot of droning and could not stand it so I went back to stock. I would try that neuspeed knock off that someone had on or find a gti exhuast.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, I replaced it with a high flow cat. Had APR stage 2 software to take care of the check engine light.


----------



## artoo (Mar 16, 2010)

I just wonder maybe it's loud because of the high flow cat. I have heard that OEM cat restricts a lot of flow. 
Just a guess, though.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

sleeper247 said:


> Yes, I replaced it with a high flow cat. Had APR stage 2 software to take care of the check engine light.


whats stage 2? im pretty sure im going at least stage one at h20i


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

artoo said:


> I just wonder maybe it's loud because of the high flow cat. I have heard that OEM cat restricts a lot of flow.
> Just a guess, though.


Well thats what I thought as well. I ended up putting back the stock exhaust manifold and cat first, but the drone was still there so I ended up putting the stock muffler on. I am looking for a GTI's muffler to put on.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

KyleLaughs said:


> whats stage 2? im pretty sure im going at least stage one at h20i


It pretty much gets rid of the cel for you. If you plan on going with APR, you can always talk to them about making adustments to your tune depending on what mods you have. When I had my entire exhaust changed I drove it to APR and they made changes to my tune. I lived in GA at the time and the drive was not bad for me. I had the Eurojet header and cat-back at the time. The only issue they found with the header is that since Eurojets header requires you to change out your mid pipe(cat). And the mid pipe that they provided did not have any hangers for you to attach to the body of the car which caused vibrations and your knock sensors would go off.


----------

